# 24 Shades of Gray and Shades Darker Trailer



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

This has been the season of shades of gray and shades darker. We will be coming out with the Official Trailer (2018)(HD) soon.

*Testimonials*

Probably the best part of the weekend (besides the hunting and fishing) was being greeted by the amazing women cooking our breakfast at 4:00 AM. Very good hospitality. Our guides were very professional and obviously very skilled and dedicated to what they do. They also provided us with a great time on the water and in the blind.


----------

